# keep getting blackberry purchase receipts



## andrewdroid (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi since I dont own a blackberry I know nothing of their sites and such. Perhaps someone can give me some advice.
I keep getting purchase receipts from them sent to my email


> Thank You For Ordering from BlackBerry App World™.
> The following is a summary of your order. Please use this as proof of your purchase.
> Billed To:
> andrewdroid@xxxxxxx.com
> ...


 
Now I guess someone is useing my email and it looks like coming from india and I would like to know 1. if I can stop it and 2 is it a scam?
I havent replied to them as then they know that it is a real email address but in any case I'm not sure who to contact to get my address taken off the list if thats even possible.
Any help would be welcomed and thanked


----------



## moochedit (Apr 21, 2012)

it'll be a phishing scam of some kind.  you can't stop them once they know your address sadly, so just delete them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 21, 2012)

moochedit said:


> it'll be a phishing scam of some kind. you can't stop them once they know your address sadly, so just delete them.


 
^ this.

Replying in any way will at the very least confirm to the spammers that your e-mail address is valid.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 21, 2012)

and don't click on any links in the emails either or open any attachments.


----------



## andrewdroid (Apr 21, 2012)

> it'll be a phishing scam of some kind. you can't stop them once they know your address sadly, so just delete them. ...and don't click on any links in the emails either or open any attachments.


thanks I havent opened any links or replyed but cant find any scams related to these reciepts.
The thing is the link for App World Support in the mail is legit www.blackberry.com and its from AppWorld@blackberry.com so Im thinking it _is _from blackberry and someone is using my address but I cant find a blackberry mail address that I know is right to send them a complaint or find out if it is them and have it blacklisted on their records.
 Anyone with a blackberry may know the answer but does anyone still use them here after last summer?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 21, 2012)

andrewdroid said:


> thanks I havent opened any links or replyed but cant find any scams related to these reciepts.
> The thing is the link for App World Support in the mail is legit www.blackberry.com and its from AppWorld@blackberry.com so Im thinking it _is _from blackberry and someone is using my address but I cant find a blackberry mail address that I know is right to send them a complaint or find out if it is them and have it blacklisted on their records.
> Anyone with a blackberry may know the answer but does anyone still use them here after last summer?


 
Links can be made to look legitimate. If you hover over the link in the email you should see the real link pop up (assumming you use outlook).
(From addresses in emails are also VERY easily faked. you can pretend to be anyone else)

I have not used blackberry but usually when people sign up with online services or websites they have to click a link that is emailed to them to confirm they have access to the email address that they provided, so it is highly unlikely someone has registered using your email address.

Phising emails like this try to make people think someone is using their identity or has hacked their account and that you need to "do something" to stop it.

All you need to do is delete it.


----------



## andrewdroid (Apr 21, 2012)

ok cheers


----------

